# New in Italy, looking for English speakers near Asti, Piemonte



## Dianne28 (Oct 11, 2021)

Ciao everybody!
I’m from the Netherlands and 28 years old. My and my boyfriend moved to a town near Asti last year. We really love the culture and nature around here so we like to stay a bit longer! I noticed that it is quite a challenge to find English speaking people around here, so maybe on this forum  So if there are people here who live near Asti and like to meet up sometime for a coffee, a pizza or some wine, let me know!


----------

